# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الحلقة 299 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من Senbay ميديافاير

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحلقة 299 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من senbay ميديافاير



InFo



أهلاً ومرحباً بكُل الشيّبودنيّن عُشاق هذا المُسلسل المليء بالحماس و القتال وحروب النينجا.

(ناروتو شيبودن)، أحد أكثر المُسلسلات شهرة على الصعيد المحلي و العالمي
و يُعد من أفضل المُسلسلات الإسطورية ويحتل مراتب مُتقدمة جداً وهو امتداد للجزء الأول من ناروتو بعد أن أصبحَ شاباً.

بحمدٍ من الله تعالى وكرمه، تم الانتهاء من ترجمة الحلقة (299).

هُنالك ما هو أهم من الحلقة و من أي شيء في هذه الدنيا ألا وهو طاعة الله تعالى، لذا أتمنى منكم أن لا تُقدموا الحلقة، أو أي شيء أخر
عن طاعة الله تعالى في أداء الفروض، و أن لا تُلهيكم الحلقة عن الصلوات المفروضة.
كذلك، لا تنسوا الدُعاء لإخوانكم المُستضعفين في سوريا، فلسطين، بورما، بقية الدول المُستضعفة التي هي بأمس الحاجة لدُعاؤكم،
فدعوةٌ من القلب قد تكون كفيلة في رفع البلاء عنهم.

فريق العمل

 ترجمة: senbay
إنتاج ورفع: senbay

Screen





DownLoad





HD = Mp4 = 239 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/iugi3841d6r0



SD = Mp4 = 107 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/yp6kihni3yr4



MQ = Mp4 = 80 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/5y0eg4do1aoa

اتمنى ان تحوز الحلقة على اعجابكم
*

----------

